# How do I become a Peace Commissioner?



## vector (24 Aug 2007)

I've read everything there is to read online, but it looks like it is the current Minister for Justics that makes the appointment, so you must be a supporter, and a notable one at that, or his party? does anyone have real-world knowledge of this.


----------



## Vanilla (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: How do I become a Peace Commissioner*

Why do you want to become a peace commissioner? I cannot see the advantage myself.


----------



## vector (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: How do I become a Peace Commissioner*

You mean because there is no money to be made it is pointless? 
well I hear that argument, but it is a nice sideline for an aspiring businessman and would be an extra line on the CV


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: How do I become a Peace Commissioner*



Vanilla said:


> Why do you want to become a peace commissioner? I cannot see the advantage myself.


 
Some might consider this an advantage, others might consider it a disadvantage, but as a PC ( who is an officer of the court), one is not eligible to be called for jury service.

On the matter of appointments, yes the Minister makes them as and when the need seems to arise in the relevant districts. I do not believe that support of any particular party is relevant. What is needed is that the person be an "upstanding citizen" ( whatever one interprets that as ). Generally a recommendation would come from another party ( who, yes, might happen to be a member of a government party, but not necessarily ) , but an interested person may put themselves forward. 

There are no fees for any PC services, in fact one is prohibited from charging. 

Some professionals, ( auctioneers / accountants / solicitors ) may consider it a "handy" add-on as it allows them to facilitate clients requiring signings by a PC.
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories/justice/civil-law/peace_commissioners


----------



## vector (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: How do I become a Peace Commissioner*

>  There are no fees for any PC services
yes, that is true insofar as there is no statutory instrument specifiying fees

>in fact one is prohibited from charging.
well, that is a delicate matter, in the real-world many PCs charge (usually about EUR3) per document, while others charge nothing, I can find no legislation or even house debate that actually prohibits PCs from charging

the only reference I can find it where a person is both a Peace Commissioner and Commissioner for Oaths, he must not charge for his signature on documents that a PC is empowered to sign


----------



## Vanilla (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: How do I become a Peace Commissioner*

I don't see the merit in having ' I'm a peace commissioner' on a C.V. It doesn't generate income and it means you will be asked to witness signatures constantly, day and night. 

Now becoming a Commissioner for Oaths is something that actually can generate money since you can charge, it is not a political appointment and you can witness more documents than a peace commissioner.

BTW solicitors have the same powers as a commissioner for oaths so there wouldnt be any advantage in their becoming a peace commissioner. It used to be otherwise which is why you will find some solicitors are peace commissioners.


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: How do I become a Peace Commissioner*



vector said:


> > There are no fees for any PC services
> yes, that is true insofar as there is no statutory instrument specifiying fees
> 
> >in fact one is prohibited from charging.
> ...


 
I beg to differ. The official notes from the Minister for Justice ( pursuant to the COurts of Justice Act 1924 ) on my appointment specifically says, and I quote 
"* Appointments are purely honorary and holders of the Office are not entitled to charge, or receive for their own benefit, any fee for performing the duties attaching to their office."*


----------



## vector (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: How do I become a Peace Commissioner*

>I don't see the merit in having ' I'm a peace commissioner' on a C.V. 

When you are in the job market, you want your CV to have as much "stuff" as possible on it. I agree that being a PC might not be relevant to the job being applied for, but it conveys the person is respectable.

>you will be asked to witness signatures constantly, day and night. 
Unfortunately the local Gardai do have a list and that could be a problem

 >Now becoming a Commissioner for Oaths is something that actually can generate money since you can charge, it is not a political appointment and you can witness more documents than a peace commissioner.

Yes that is a nice "office", but in reality ones application is notified to the existing Commissioners for Oaths in the area, and as they all enjoy the fees, it is in their interest to object to new applications as that would dilute the market

>BTW solicitors have the same powers as a commissioner for oaths
Yes that was introduced a few years ago, and the existing Commissioners for Oaths didn't like their market being diluted I understand

>you will find some solicitors are peace commissioners

AFAIK a person employed in a solicitors officer, or a priest may not be a peace commissioner, or is the exact rule they cannot be "appointed" a peace commissioner, hmm interesting so could one be appointed a peace commissioner and then later become a priest and keep both?


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: How do I become a Peace Commissioner*



vector said:


> you will be asked to witness signatures constantly, day and night.
> Unfortunately the local Gardai do have a list and that could be a problem


 
That is correct, but interestingly, in 8 years as a PC I have never had a Garda at the door looking for a signature at what I would consider an unreasonable hour.


----------



## vector (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: How do I become a Peace Commissioner*

>" Appointments are purely honorary and holders of the Office are not entitled to charge, or receive for their own benefit, any fee for performing the duties attaching to their office."

An excellent quote, and that settles the fees matter. Although its a pity such a concrete passage resides in the private papers exchanged between the Minister and the Peace Commissioner, beyond the reach of the "customer" who may be asked to pay.

Moving on, It will be recalled ( [broken link removed] ) that a Peace Commissioner cannot issue a search warrant for an address outside of his jurisdiction, indeed issuing a search warrant at all is debatable!

However, my question relates to the more mundane duty that a Peace Commissioner performs, viz the taking of statutory declarations. Can he do that anywhere in the Republic?


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: How do I become a Peace Commissioner*



> vector said:
> 
> 
> > >" Appointments are purely honorary and holders of the Office are not entitled to charge, or receive for their own benefit, any fee for performing the duties attaching to their office."
> ...


 
No. see Section 88(1)http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/1924/en/act/pub/0010/sec0088.html#zza10y1924s88

the PC is limited to the county of appointment and adjoining counties only. That means that a PC appointed in Kilkenny has no jurisdiction in Kerry. ( we're still talking PC not GAA ok ! )


----------



## ajapale (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: How do I become a Peace Commissioner*

Moved from  Askaboutbusiness to  Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions


----------



## vector (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: How do I become a Peace Commissioner*

aggh a demotion, now this thread counts among its neighbours " 	 	  	  		 		 			 			 			 			 			 			How to light a BBQ?" and "Jive Dancing Lessons"


----------



## ajapale (25 Aug 2007)

*Re: How do I become a Peace Commissioner*

If you like Ill move it from *Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions* to *Work, Careers, Un/employment, Further Education/Training* 			?


----------



## Spear (10 Jun 2012)

What does "upstanding citizen" mean?


----------



## postman pat (10 Jun 2012)

it means not a politician!!


----------



## bluemac (30 Jun 2012)

Just reading this I had to get a document signed for planning we went to the PC he did it but he charged €25... is he really not allowed to charge?


----------



## Spear (30 Jun 2012)

Not very "upstanding"


----------



## Vanessa (30 Jun 2012)

Graham_07 said:


> That is correct, but interestingly, in 8 years as a PC I have never had a Garda at the door looking for a signature at what I would consider an unreasonable hour.


 
I dont think its as bad as it was because the Gardai have to get warrants signed by Judges now. The Gardai prefer Judge signed warrants because the defence solicitor would not attack a judge signed warrant but would have no difficulty in attacking a political appointed Peace Commissioner


----------



## Graham_07 (22 Jul 2012)

bluemac said:


> Just reading this I had to get a document signed for planning we went to the PC he did it but he charged €25... is he really not allowed to charge?



If this was a signature in role as a PC then I believe that no charge is permitted. see below. 



Graham_07 said:


> ... The official notes from the Minister for Justice ( pursuant to the COurts of Justice Act 1924 ) on my appointment specifically says, and I quote
> "* Appointments are purely honorary and holders of the Office are not entitled to charge, or receive for their own benefit, any fee for performing the duties attaching to their office."*


----------

